# De Longhi Autentica Etam 29.510.SB Leaking



## AidanF (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi, hoping someone can help. My coffee machine is leaking water into the coffee grinds, only giving half cups of coffee. Have replaced the orange o ring but this hasn't helped. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum; enjoy your stay 😋.....sorry i can't help with your specific machine.


----------



## AidanF (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you


----------

